# Tomar el vermú/vermut



## blasita

Buenas tardes:

Una amiga mía que vive en La Rioja me dijo en uno de sus correos que había quedado con algunos amigos para *(tomar) el vermú/vermut* y se preguntaba si esta expresión también se usaba habitualmente en otros sitios. Yo lo solía oír mucho hace años, pero ya no lo uso ni lo oigo apenas por aquí; creo que puede haberse quedado algo anticuado. Lo que más se emplea ahora en mi zona es "tomar el aperitivo".

Aparece en el DUE: 





> *vermú* o *vermut* (del al. _Wermut,_ ajenjo; pl. _vermús_ o _vermuts)_
> 
> *1* *m.* Bebida compuesta de vino, ajenjo y otras sustancias amargas y tónicas que se toma como aperitivo. 5 _(Tomar el)_ Aperitivo.


Es decir, es algo de beber, normalmente acompañado de una tapa (algo para picar, un aperitivo) antes de la comida del mediodía. No tiene por qué ser vermú lo que se tome, ni mucho menos. Adquirió ese sentido genérico de aperitivo con el tiempo.

Mi pregunta es si otros españoles lo emplean hoy en día y si se usan otras expresiones parecidas en otros países.

Gracias.


----------



## Antonella V

Buenas tardes


Yo tengo la impresión que la expresión ‘_Tomar el vermut_’ tuvo su apogeo en España entre los años cincuenta y sesenta (poco más, poco menos). En América del Sur nunca escuché esta expresión. Vermut se reservaba casi exclusivamente para las funciones de la tarde de los cines, teatros, circos,… Yo creo que a lo más se decía ‘_Vamos a tomar el Martini_’. Lo más usado ahora y antes es ‘_Vamos a tomarnos el/un aperitivo_’.

Un saludo,


A


----------



## ukimix

Yo no la uso ni la he escuchado/visto usar más que en textos. Recuerdo que Miguelito (el persona de Mafalda) tiene una historieta con la palabra. Por aquí, _el aperitivo_. 

Saludo


----------



## Jonno

Por aquí la he oído más de una vez, más que el aperitivo.


----------



## maxjex

Aquí se sigue utilizando la frase,acá a la bebidas alcohólicas o no se las llama por su nombre,lo que quedo en desuso es ese tipo de bebida alcohólica que perdió notoriedad y ni en lo bares se la pronuncia


----------



## Jonno

Lo siento, no entendí una palabra de lo siguiente:


> acá a la bebidas alcohólicas o no se las llama por su nombre


¿Podrías explicarlo?


----------



## maxjex

que la bebidas alcoholica o las que no son alcoholicas llamamos por su marca


----------



## Pinairun

> Acá, a las bebidas ─alcohólicas o no─ se las llama por su nombre de marca.


----------



## Jonno

Gracias. Un nuevo caso de "señor muerto" 

¿Nunca en ningún caso dicen "vamos a tomar unas cervezas"? ¿Únicamente "vamos a tomar unas Quilmes/Brahmas/Isenbeck"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Empleado por aquí por gente de cierta edad que desea darse cierto aire de finolis.
Entre la juventud nadie (que conozca) lo dice por aperitivo.

(Y, anecdota personal, por ser originaria de la ciudad donde se elabora el único _vermouth_ francés con apelación de origen, si me invitan a un vermú espero tomar un cierto tipo de bebida, no cualquier aperitivo)

Hasta luego


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hasta la década del sesenta y principios del setenta, al menos en mi ámbito familiar, era común llamar a tomar el vermouth antes de comer cuando había una comida como dios manda. Los niños no tan niños y las mujeres tomábamos vermouth (yo era niño, no me he cambiado de sexo) y los hombres, whisky. Acompañado de cosas para picar, se entiende. Apunto, además, que la marca más popular no era ni por asomo la mencionada en #2 (era el Cinzano). De todos modos, para designar la bebida, no se usaba un nombre de marca comercial. Hoy nadie o casi nadie toma esa bebida, se toma vino, cerveza o whisky como aperitivo. Como consecuencia  "tomar el vermouth" desapareció de nuestra lengua cotidiana .


----------



## Ludaico

Buenos días, blasita:
Para mí, lo más corriente es ir a "tomar unos vinos", "tomar unas cañas" o "tomar un aperitivo". Lo de "tomar un vermú" empecé a oírlo cuando me establecí en Madrid. Por el Levante, donde anduve de crío y de joven (muy joven), no lo oí jamás. En Madrid, personas de cierta edad, como yo, aún utilizan esta expresión. De hecho, hay aquí muchos bares que tienen vermú de grifo, cosa insólita en otras regiones españolas. En cuanto a lo de "función vermú", sí se lo oí a mis padres cuando yo era muy pequeño, y siempre entendí su significado, pero yo nunca lo usé ni lo he vuelto a oír, aunque sí a leer.
Un abrazo.


----------



## lavecilla

.
Al hecho muy habitual de reunirse varias personas en un bar, ya sea a la hora del aperitivo o a cualquier otra hora, aquí se le llama _tomar una copa_ (en singular, aunque sean unas cuantas ). _Tomar un vermut _no se oye decir, entre otras razones porque esa bebida no ha "calado" por estas tierras.

En cambio, cuando estuve en Asturias observé que allí sí tienen costumbre de llamar vermut al aperitivo, tal como indica Jonno respecto a los vascos. Es posible que los cántabros, que quedan en medio, también utilicen esa expresión, Blasita.



blasita said:


> Aparece en el DUE: Es decir, es algo de beber, normalmente acompañado de una tapa (algo para picar, un aperitivo) antes de la comida del mediodía. No tiene por qué ser vermú lo que se tome, ni mucho menos. Adquirió ese sentido genérico de aperitivo con el tiempo.




Así es: puede tratarse de vermut o de otras bebidas, y las sirve el camarero acompañándolas de sus correspondientes tapas (algo sólido para picar) que allí llaman pinchos.



Antonella V said:


> Yo tengo la impresión que la expresión ‘_Tomar el vermut_’ tuvo su apogeo en España entre los años cincuenta y sesenta (poco más, poco menos). En América del Sur nunca escuché esta expresión. Vermut se reservaba casi exclusivamente para las funciones de la tarde de los cines, teatros, circos,… Yo creo que a lo más se decía ‘_Vamos a tomar el Martini_’. Lo más usado ahora y antes es ‘_Vamos a tomarnos el/un aperitivo_’.




Puede que tengas razón, y que esa costumbre se haya mantenido en algunas regiones españolas y haya desparecido en la mayoría de ellas. Lo del _Martini_ me suena a película norteamericana, aunque eso ya es otra cosa: es un cóctel de bebidas que lleva una aceituna de las de mi tierra  (de mesa, no para aceite de oliva).

A seguir bien.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias por todos los aportes. Un cordial saludo para todos.

Sí, Ludaico, el vermú de grifo. Hace ya bastantes añitos, solíamos quedar con algunos amigos por la zona de Bilbao (es una zona de Madrid capital), en bares en los que todavía se tira el vermú, y recuerdo que siempre decíamos "quedamos a la una, etc. en (el bar) X para tomar el vermú" y, claro, no todos tomábamos vermú.

Disculpa, Maxjex, a mí tampoco me queda muy claro lo que dices de que en Argentina a las bebidas no se las llama nunca por su nombre genérico sino solamente por la marca comercial. ¿Se pide siempre entonces por la marca: Cinzano, Martini (aunque entiendo que dices que el vermú no es nada popular en los bares de por allá), por marcas de cervezas como las que ha mencionado Jonno, por marcas de agua mineral, etc.? Aquí también pasa esto, pero creo que solo en los casos en los que la marca ha tomado el nombre del genérico o en los que es muy conocida (ej. una coca-cola, una Mahou), pero me parece que en el caso del vermú no se pediría normalmente por la marca por estos lares.

¿Algún uso más, por favor?


----------



## Pinairun

Hubo un tiempo en que por aquí la gente solía tomar el vermú los domingos después de salir de misa de doce. Era como un ritual en el que participaban tanto personas mayores como gente joven. Y el vermú solía ser de botella, no tirado, así que cada uno lo pedía por su nombre de marca. Tampoco todos tomaban vermú. No había una zona determinada para quedar, pero la gente acudía a los bares próximos a la iglesia. 
No sé qué desapareció antes, si la costumbre de asistir a misa o la de tomar el vermú.


----------



## Jonno

> ¿Algún uso más, por favor?



Aquí se toma mucho el "vermú preparado" o "marianito". Son cócteles de vermú con ingredientes como otros licores, zumos, angostura...

Un artículo sobre el vermú y los marianitos en Euskadi:
http://www.elcorreo.com/vizcaya/ocio/201310/04/ruta-vermu-vasco.html



> por marcas de cervezas como las que ha mencionado Jonno, por marcas de agua mineral, etc.? Aquí también pasa esto, pero creo que solo en los casos en los que la marca ha tomado el nombre del genérico o en los que es muy conocida



Aparte de los pocos casos en los que el genérico toma nombre de la marca (una cocacola, una casera), sí que se pide por la marca cuando se prefiere una en particular. Por ejemplo en el vino o la cerveza, pues hay grandes diferencias entre marcas y dentro de una marca hay variedades (tostada, roja, rubia, de trigo, de cebada, etc. en el caso de la cerveza; denominaciones de origen, distintas crianzas, distintas añadas, etc. en el caso del vino). Y con la cerveza pasa algo curioso, porque la elección de una determinada marca tiene mucho de regional además del gusto. Por ejemplo aquí nunca se pediría "una mahou" a menos que realmente quieras una Mahou, porque no es la cerveza mayoritaria y no ha pasado al lenguaje como genérico.

Con el vermú no he visto que pase tal cosa (o quizá sea algo del pasado, sospecho después de leer a Pinairun). A diferencia de lo que pasa con el vino, en mi zona no una hay cultura muy extendida de esta bebida ni hay tantas variedades en los bares como para pedir "un Yzaguirre". Sí pasa que el genérico ha tomado posesión como sinónimo de vermú, y se puede pedir "un martini" aunque no sea de la marca italiana.

Lo que me llamó la atención de lo que dijo Maxjex es que, según dijo, parece que en Argentina sólo se hable de marcas, cuando en ocasiones se  se tendría que mencionar la bebida de forma genérica. ¿Nunca se diría "Fulano, andá a por unas cervezas"?


----------



## ACQM

Pinairun said:


> Hubo un tiempo en que por aquí la gente solía tomar el vermú los domingos después de salir de misa de doce. Era como un ritual en el que participaban tanto personas mayores como gente joven. Y el vermú solía ser de botella, no tirado, así que cada uno lo pedía por su nombre de marca. Tampoco todos tomaban vermú. No había una zona determinada para quedar, pero la gente acudía a los bares próximos a la iglesia.
> No sé qué desapareció antes, si la costumbre de asistir a misa o la de tomar el vermú.



Por aquí también. Cuando era pequeña se puso más de moda la palabra "aperitivo" y todos la usábamos para cualquier tipo de picoteo antes de la comida del mediodía, lo de "tomar el vermú" era muy de abuelos. Hoy en día, los bares y terrazas están intentando recuperar esa costumbre que explica Pinairun y suelen tener ofertas especiales para el domingo (u otros días) con el reclamo "El vermú del domingo" o similar, que incluye vermú, berberechos y olivas, o algo por el estilo. 

Ciertamente aquí al vermú es habitual llamarlo "Martini" como genérico, a no ser que quieras pedirlo de otra marca concreta y entonces especificas.


----------



## Sembrador

blasita said:


> ¿Algún uso más, por favor?



Hola, Blasita. 

Te diré esto a mi nombre, porque no tengo idea de si en otros lugares de Venezuela conocen el vermú o cómo llamen a los apertivos. Hasta donde sé, usamos el término "aperitivo" más enfocado en la segunda acepción del diccionario: _Tapa o pincho que sirve para abrir el apetito_. Es decir, por lo menos hasta hoy nunca se me hubiera ocurrido pensar en el licor como un aperitivo. Cuadritos de queso con jamón, chupeticas de pollo, aceitunas, maní, huevitos de codorniz en salsa rosada, doritos, etc, en otras palabras, comida ligera para picar, que muchas veces la acompañamos con tragos, o, mejor dicho, acompañamos a los tragos (palos) con estas golosinas, de manera que las llamamos: "pasapalos". Salir de rumba, a beber caña, de cervezas, a discotequear, sí, claro que sí, se coma o no se coma después de beber. Y también es totalmente normal pedir una cervecita o dos mientras nos sirven la comida en un restaurante. Pero, hasta el sol de hoy, nunca he escuchado a un vecino invitarme a que nos tomemos un aperitivo, ni muchos menos un vermú. Si alguien me invitara —de sopetón, sin darme tiempo de buscar el diccionario— a tomarnos un vermú, yo le preguntaría, un poco nervioso, si acaso eso ya está legalizado. 

Lo que sí he visto muchas veces es beber un vasito de licor fuerte (algo así tipo Cointreau) después de comer, como digestivo. Y creo que esto no viene al hilo porque es harina de otro costal. 

Pero, repito: solo hablo desde mi hicnoransia.  Seguro que hay gente mucho más refinada que yo que sí acostumbra tomar "aperitivos", y luego comer.


----------



## Jonno

> Si alguien me invitara —de sopetón, sin darme tiempo de buscar el diccionario— a tomarnos un vermú, yo le preguntaría, un poco nervioso, si acaso eso ya está legalizado.



Mmm... ¿Qué cosa ilegal es en Venezuela el vermú?


----------



## Sembrador

Jonno said:


> Mmm... ¿Qué cosa ilegal es en Venezuela el vermú?



Es que el término vermú es poco frecuente por aquí, Jonno. Tanto, que quien no lo conozca pudiera confundirlo con algo ilegal, como por ejemplo los psicotrópicos. Pero solo era un chiste, nada más, y por lo visto no de los mejores. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## totor

Antonella V said:


> En América del Sur nunca escuché esta expresión.


Pues bien jovencita debes ser, Antonella, porque por estos lares era muy habitual 'tomar el vermú' (así, sin la 't' final) cuando yo era joven, hace un par de siglos.

Pero seguro que ahora ya no se toma vermú, se toma coca con 'ferné'  .


----------



## Sembrador

Hice una pequeñísima encuesta entre tres compañeros: dos de mi edad y  otro mayor que yo, con muchos estudios y ya jubilado. No les pregunté  por el vermú como tal, sino un simple "¿Qué entiendes por aperitivo?".  No quise incluir el "tomar un", porque estaría encaminando la respuesta  hacia el acto de beberse un trago. Los colegas contemporáneos me  respondieron que un aperitivo era algo que servía para abrir el apetito. Incluso uno  me habló de las "entradas" (Plato que se sirve antes del plato principal, y generalmente después de la sopa:sirvieron unas entradas frías), y el otro se refierió a él como un pasapalo. Mi  amigo jubilado sí conocía el término, y me habló con plena seguridad de  una bebida que se servía antes de comer, para conversar un poco, e  incluso me contó algo de los romanos que no entendí. Ya sé que el  universo de mi encuesta fue muy pequeño para sacar estadísticas, pero  algo me dice que, al menos por aquí y entre la gente de mi generación,  el término "aperitivo" aplicado a "bebida" está cayendo en desuso. 

Aunque... ¡Ya quisiera un vermú de esos ahora, antes de acostarme a dormir! 

¡Salud!


----------



## macame

Pinairun said:


> Hubo un tiempo en que por aquí la gente solía tomar el vermú los domingos después de salir de misa de doce. Era como un ritual en el que participaban tanto personas mayores como gente joven. Y el vermú solía ser de botella, no tirado, así que cada uno lo pedía por su nombre de marca. Tampoco todos tomaban vermú. No había una zona determinada para quedar, pero la gente acudía a los bares próximos a la iglesia.
> No sé qué desapareció antes, si la costumbre de asistir a misa o la de tomar el vermú.



Hola:
Concuerdo con todo lo que dices, Pina.
También se estilaba mucho en las verbenas populares, después de la misa de campaña en el día del patrón, una sesión vermú amenizada por la orquesta de turno.
Hoy en día alguna gente todavía dice lo de tomarse el vermú, principalmente mayores de cincuenta años, pero lo más habitual es decir "vamos a tomar unos vinos/unas cañas/unas tapas" o "vamos a picar algo".
Hace unos años en mi tierra se estilaba mucho también "ir de tazas", ahora ya no se lleva tanto. Debe de ser que con el aumento de la calidad de los vinos se refinaron las costumbres y ahora lo más normal es beber el vino en copas.
Saludos


----------



## lavecilla

Sembrador said:


> Si alguien me invitara —de sopetón, sin darme tiempo de buscar el diccionario— a tomarnos un vermú, yo le preguntaría, un poco nervioso, si acaso eso ya está legalizado.





Ahí has estado sembrado, Sembrador (DRAE).


Me cuentan que hace muchos años se veían establecimientos con el rótulo "Vermouth, vinos y licores". De ahí se deducen dos cosas: que al vermut no lo consideraban ni vino ni licor, y que si lo situaban en primer lugar del cartel (como a los artistas más importantes) era porque su consumo superaba al de otras bebidas alcohólicas en los aperitivos.

En cualquier caso... tómese con moderación.

A seguir bfien.
.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias a todos. Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

En mi barrio, y en mi círculo en general, aún es de uso la idea de _tomar el vermut_, y aún más la de _*hacer* el vermut_ (por interferencia del catalán, que usa _hacer _en muchas ocasiones en que el español se vale de otros verbos). La costumbre no implica necesariamente esta bebida concreta, sino que tomar (hacer) el vermut es tomar algo (vermut, cerveza, cocacola, etc.) y picar cuatro cosas antes de sentarse a comer.

_¿Quedamos mañana para hacer el vermut?_

Un saludo


----------



## totor

Salvo por lo que respecta a lo de 'hacer', suscribo en un ciento por ciento lo que dices, Lurrezko.


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> En mi barrio, y en mi círculo en general, aún es de uso la idea de _tomar el vermut_, y aún más la de _*hacer* el vermut_ (por interferencia del catalán, que usa _hacer _en muchas ocasiones en que el español se vale de otros verbos).


Como dices, en el resto de España no hacemos el vermú con el sentido de tomarlo. Gracias también a ti por tu aporte. Un saludo.


----------



## Cbes

Jonno said:


> Gracias. Un nuevo caso de "señor muerto"
> 
> ¿Nunca en ningún caso dicen "vamos a tomar unas cervezas"? ¿Únicamente "vamos a tomar unas Quilmes/Brahmas/Isenbeck"?


Totalmente, aunque lo mas común de escuchar es birra en vez de cerveza, al menos por estos pagos .
En cuanto al vermú, si se usa, pero como acota maxjex es bastante normal decir la marca del aperitivo que se va a tomar, fundamentalmente 2 de ellos que son los más consumidos (Gancia, Cinzano).


----------



## Pekesuarez

En Valladolid se sigue usando "tomar el vermut" o "ir de vermuteo" y no necesariamente se toma vermut. De hecho también se usa la expresión vermut torero, que es el hecho de quedar a la hora del vermut y liarse tomando vermut, cañas, vinos, etc., hasta casi la hora de la cena, cosa muy típica los domingos!

Mi pregunta es si otros españoles lo emplean hoy en día y si se usan otras expresiones parecidas en otros países.

Gracias.[/QUOTE]



Cbes said:


> Totalmente, aunque lo mas común de escuchar es birra en vez de cerveza, al menos por estos pagos .
> En cuanto al vermú, si se usa, pero como acota maxjex es bastante normal decir la marca del aperitivo que se va a tomar, fundamentalmente 2 de ellos que son los más consumidos (Gancia, Cinzano).



En el caso de las cervezas en Castilla se usa más tomar unas birras o unos botellines/botijos y en caso de citar una marca "tomar unas Mahou's"



Cbes said:


> Totalmente, aunque lo mas común de escuchar es birra en vez de cerveza, al menos por estos pagos .
> En cuanto al vermú, si se usa, pero como acota maxjex es bastante normal decir la marca del aperitivo que se va a tomar, fundamentalmente 2 de ellos que son los más consumidos (Gancia, Cinzano).


Cinzano?? Jejejeje

Aquí es de los peores vermuts, lo más normal es Martinni

*Unión de mensajes. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## totor

Pekesuarez said:


> Cinzano?? Jejejeje
> Aquí es de los peores vermuts


Te recuerdo que Cbes dijo


Cbes said:


> los más consumidos


… no los mejores.


----------



## Jonno

Pekesuarez said:


> De hecho también se usa la expresión vermut torero, que es el hecho de quedar a la hora del vermut y liarse tomando vermut, cañas, vinos, etc., hasta casi la hora de la cena, cosa muy típica los domingos!
> 
> Mi pregunta es si otros españoles lo emplean hoy en día y si se usan otras expresiones parecidas en otros países.


Lo de "vermut torero" es desconocido por aquí.


----------



## Señor K

Sembrador said:


> Hice una pequeñísima encuesta entre tres compañeros: dos de mi edad y  otro mayor que yo, con muchos estudios y ya jubilado. No les pregunté  por el vermú como tal, sino un simple "¿Qué entiendes por aperitivo?".  No quise incluir el "tomar un", porque estaría encaminando la respuesta  hacia el acto de beberse un trago. Los colegas contemporáneos me  respondieron que un aperitivo era algo que servía para abrir el apetito. Incluso uno  me habló de las "entradas" (Plato que se sirve antes del plato principal, y generalmente después de la sopa:sirvieron unas entradas frías), y el otro se refierió a él como un pasapalo. Mi  amigo jubilado sí conocía el término, y me habló con plena seguridad de  una bebida que se servía antes de comer, para conversar un poco, e  incluso me contó algo de los romanos que no entendí. Ya sé que el  universo de mi encuesta fue muy pequeño para sacar estadísticas, pero  algo me dice que, al menos por aquí y entre la gente de mi generación,  *el término "aperitivo" aplicado a "bebida" está cayendo en desuso*.
> 
> Aunque... ¡Ya quisiera un vermú de esos ahora, antes de acostarme a dormir!
> 
> ¡Salud!



Pues acá en Chile, el término "aperitivo" aún sobrevive para definir un licor o trago que se sirve antes de la entrada o comida en general, usualmente a la hora de almuerzo. Este uso, si bien no está tan empleado en las casas (sólo a veces, especialmente si el anfitrión tiene su mueblecito con licores, cosa poco común para el "pueblo"), se usa muchísimo en restaurantes, donde el mozo te ofrece un aperitivo antes de ordenar los platillos a comer.

Con respecto al "vermouth", me crié en la transición. Recuerdo de muy pequeño que el licorcillo ese era muy popular y mencionado, especialmente cuando existían tradiciones como la misa, los domingos almorzados con vecinos y conocidos escuchando cumbias, chachachás y boleros (un poco exagerado, pero esa es la imagen con la que asocio el término). Hoy es poco escuchado, y dudo que la juventud lo conozca, ya que si bien están curtidos en licores y tragos, toman más cerveza, vino, pisco, vodka y demases en vez del mencionado vermú, o la manzanilla, o la menta frappé, o el enguindado, o el amaretto... y eso que soy abstemio. 

Lo otro que sí escuchaba mucho (y que ya no existe) es la función de cine: matineé, *vermouth* y noche. ¿Tendrá algo que ver?


----------

